# New team for next year



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Androni Giacattoli. At least we'll see them in next year's Giro, I hope.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bianchi-to-sponsor-androni-giocattoli-in-2011


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Let's hope they get the handlebar angle adjusted before the Giro. :cryin:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Lett's hope they get the handlebar angle adjusted before the Giro. :cryin:


...and make sure none of them use a compact?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

spade2you said:


> ...and make sure none of them use a compact?


they would, if it was a women's team rrr:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> they would, if it was a women's team rrr:


At least they're racing.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

spade2you said:


> ...and make sure none of them use a compact?


It is obvious that you've never watched the Giro or the Vuelta. Compacts all around for some of the insane climbs like the Bolo del Mundo last Saturday or the Mortirolo in the Giro.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ruimteaapje said:


> It is obvious that you've never watched the Giro or the Vuelta. Compacts all around for some of the insane climbs like last Saturday.


Actually, I am aware and just slinging mud at Salsa, the anti-compact rider. I'm a very light climbing specialist and I absolutely love attacking in the climbs with my Record 11 compact.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Ah, I misunderstood. Sorry about that!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ruimteaapje said:


> Ah, I misunderstood. Sorry about that!


Now you are privy to the inside joke.  Compacts, saddle bags, etc., all forbidden by real riders (who do not race).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

or about climbing specialist racers who drop everybody on the hills, but can't post any results, palmarès or even riding stats ?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Aw c'mon boys. Bianchisti are ragazzi, right?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> or about climbing specialist racers who drop everybody on the hills, but can't post any results, palmarès or even riding stats ?


Only racers can ask me about my results.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope there is a new jersey in the works for 2011 Season - their existing one was way too busy with sponsors - looked like NASCAR (insert vomiting sound).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone see the new Androni Giacattoli kit yet?

I'm hoping for heaps of Celeste and fewer sponsor logos - the old one was an ugly cluttered billboard of ads which I don't think does the sponsors any good anyway as their logo just gets lost in that sea of logos.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not much better than last years AG kit, but there is at least some Celeste on it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh - Thanks (Tak) - How much better would that look if you removed the logos from the lower half of the front of that jersey? It would almost be nice. Sadly, still too much clutter IMHO.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh - You should post that kit in the Pro Cycling thread - imagine the firestorm of critique!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LostViking said:


> kbwh - You should post that kit in the Pro Cycling thread - imagine the firestorm of critique!


Why? The fact that anyone gives a flying fornication about jerseys and has a discussion is beyond me. The only time I care about team kits is if I'm the one having to wear them, in which case I really only care if the leg grippies and chamois are comfortable.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Me, I like to be well dressed and visible when I ride. I never wear pro team kit. 
Our club kit is just fine, made by Bergamo too.

Shall post in the pro thread.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Me, I like to be well dressed and visible when I ride. I never wear pro team kit.
> Our club kit is just fine, made by Bergamo too.
> 
> Shall post in the pro thread.


I think a team like this is a little too under the radar for the pro cycling forum, but that's just me.

I'm also about visibility, but very obsessed with the comfort of the bib shorts.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's a Pro Continental team, in the same division as Geox, and they will ride the Giro. I wonder if the Oltre is the bike they'll use for the Strade Bianche (both the race and the Giro stage) btw.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Actually, I love those typical Italian sponsor kits which are often covered in at least a dozen different subsponsor names. And as far as I'm concerned riding in such an outfit is fine because nobody here in The Netherlands has a clue that this is a pro outfit simply because you never ever see teams like this in the Dutch and Belgian races and as such never on television overhere.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Damn fast bike*

Argentina, stage 1:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Nice. They've already scored one of the first wins of the season.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The team bike has some color red on it, on the downtube/seatmast and fork:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/bianchi-oltre-to-make-its-debut-in.html


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Two for two! :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

3 for 3!!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, great start...that jersey is looking better to me all the time! 

They were a good team last year, but are taking off this year...better bike?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

First to the line at Genting Highlands too.
Expect to see Sella on the rampage in May. Forza Celeste!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The team seems to be doing very well. Hopefully this gets them into the Giro.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

They have an auto invite since they won the Italian team cup/championships in 2010:








https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/androni-giocattoli-team-wins-the-italian-championship


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

1st and 3rd in the Tour of Lankawi GC and a few stage wins. Not bad at all.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

AG are really doing well. I'm enjoying all these pics of Celeste bikes crossing finish lines in the top three, if not first!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

AG wins Tour of Lankawi!

The Celeste army marches on.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

We can also relax since Ricco' isn't on a Bianchi any more. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Jersey available at All4ycling (Limited sizes):

http://www.all4cycling.com/shop/androni-giocattoli-2011-jersey-short-zip-pm-16484.html


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

AG wins Giro del Friuli!

Serpa is the man again.

Were they always this good? 
Don't think they are "under the radar" any more.
Pro Tour next year if they keep these results coming?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

No and possibly. They're a heck of a lot stronger than last year, but it takes more than winning a lot to go UCI. It's a fairly lengthy process, costs a LOT of $$$ for the team to change their status, and only X amount are given that status. I wouldn't rule it out in the long run, but it might take a year or two and some serious sponsorship to make that happen.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Action from the lovely Strade Bianche:










Those wheels are Fulcrum Racing Zero tubulars, aren't they?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Settimana Internazionale Coppi e Bartale*

AG TTT's to a stage win at Coppi e Bartale. :thumbsup: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/settimana-internazionale-coppi-e-bartali-2-1-1/stage-1b/results


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

LostViking said:


> AG TTT's to a stage win at Coppi e Bartale. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/settimana-internazionale-coppi-e-bartali-2-1-1/stage-1b/results


Eccellente!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

AG in Leaders Jersey after Stages 1, 2 and 3 of Coppi e Bartale 2011.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/settimana-internazionale-coppi-e-bartali-2-1-1/stage-3/results
Looking good...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

AG wins Coppi e Bartale 2011

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/settimana-internazionale-coppi-e-bartali-2-1-1/stage-5/results

The wins keep coming!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

They're going to be fun to watch in the Giro, assuming they can hold their form. Too bad they couldn't keep Scarponi, I think he'll be one to watch this Giro.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Arcos wins Stage 3 of the Giro.
Unfortunetly, W. Weylandt of Leopard Trek was killed in a crash.
Tough day for all the riders, must be wierd feeling to win such a stage.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

From Pezcyclingnews:



> We spoke to Gianni Savio again, this morning; his 'boy' Angel Vicioso won the stage but the Spaniard had to ride the roller coaster from joy to sorrow in the space of a few seconds.
> 
> 'We had victory on a day which none of us would wish for.
> 
> ...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yes, very unfortunate win under the circumstances.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Serpa comes through during Stage 5 of the Giro - not a win, but a good outing for AG!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ferrari 3rd in Stage 6 of the Giro...


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Ferrari 3rd in Stage 6 of the Giro...


:thumbsup: 

And Serpa is 0:00:33 behind Weening overall...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

José Rujano 2nd only to Alberto Contador in Stage 9 of the Giro.

AG now ranked as top team at the Giro!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Serpa in 4th on Stage 11 of the Giro...ahead of Conti in 5th!

AG continues to light it up!


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Serpa in 4th on Stage 11 of the Giro...ahead of Conti in 5th!
> 
> AG continues to light it up!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

José Rujano Guillen takes Stage 13 (with a nod from Conti)!


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

is it me or is the team really strong! they saeem to ahve quite a few good riders who can win things there! jose rujano coul;d stay with contador when nibali and kreuziger couldnt!


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Very strong! Ferrari - Serpa - Sella as well as Rujano


----------

